

Google: We’re No NSA Stooge and We’ll Prove It if the Feds Let Us - magoghm
http://business.time.com/2013/06/11/google-were-no-nsa-stooge-and-well-prove-it-if-the-feds-let-us/

======
w_t_payne
I believe that you believe this, but I do not believe that you know
everything, and I suspect underhandedness somewhere from somebody.

